
At 71, She’s Never Felt Pain or Anxiety. Now Scientists Know Why - maroonblazer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/28/health/woman-pain-anxiety.html
======
berbec
Since no one else did it, I went to outline.com this. It seems all NYTimes
URLs are blocked from outline.com

So:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zp32ziviupi1yc1/At%2071%2C%20She%E...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zp32ziviupi1yc1/At%2071%2C%20She%E2%80%99s%20Never%20Felt%20Pain%20or%20Anxiety.%20Now%20Scientists%20Know%20Why.pdf?dl=0)

